# Fish Oil Vet Product vs Human....plus dosage?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Im soooo confused. I was looking into the Allerg3 fish oil my dog is on. The bottle (and my vet) said he only needs one capsule daily. But when looking at the bottle of Allerg3 and the bottle of the human version theres a difference. I prefer to stick with the human formula as I just grabbed a 220 count bottle for $20 verses $40 for a 250 count bottle of the Allerg3. 

Allerg3
DHA- 120mg
EPA- 180mg
Vitamin E- 4IU
Vitamin D3- 100IU
Vitamin A- 400IU

Human Version
DHA- 120mg
EPA- 180mg

There is no Vitamin E, Vitamin A or Vitamin D3 in the human version but does he really need any of that? I read they need Vitamin E to metabolize the fish oil which is fine which leads me to my next question. I have Vitamin E here in capsule form its 200IU. How many would he need daily?

Also, im reading he needs about 1200mg of EPA and 720mg of DHA....how many of these fish oil pills should I give along with the Vitamin E? His joint supplement also has 180mg of EPA and 120mg of DHA per dose so that needs to be factored in as well. I just dont want to overdose/under dose or not give enough of one thing.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Bump! Anyone?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Be careful giving human supplements with other vitamins added. Overdoses of vit A are dangerous and they should be getting enough in their food. The dose for therapeutic values are 300 mg of EPA and DHA (specific omega 3s) per 10 lbs of body weight. There is a sticky about this subject from Sarah. We use the human Carlson's Finest Fish Oil which has extremely high EPA/DHA levels. It also has no other additives except 5 mg vitamin E.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I give human joint supplements and fish oil, buy them at Costco. I took the bottles to my vet, and they said they were fine.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Be careful giving human supplements with other vitamins added. Overdoses of vit A are dangerous and they should be getting enough in their food. The dose for therapeutic values are 300 mg of EPA and DHA (specific omega 3s) per 10 lbs of body weight. There is a sticky about this subject from Sarah. We use the human Carlson's Finest Fish Oil which has extremely high EPA/DHA levels. It also has no other additives except 5 mg vitamin E.


There is not Vitamin A listed on the human bottle of fish oil though...Its anchovy, sardine and salmon I believe is what makes up each capsule. There not vitamin E listed which is why i was going to add it. I dont see any sticky about fish oil...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I think this is the sticky http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh I thought it was fish oil specific. My bad


----------

